
Rewarding Talent – Handbook on stock options for European entrepreneurs - SZJX
https://www.indexventures.com/rewardingtalent
======
lfittl
This overall seems like a very useful resource for EU-based founders.

That said, their suggestion of "Seriously consider back-loaded vesting
schedules" is employee unfriendly
([https://www.indexventures.com/blog/rewarding-talent-quick-
gu...](https://www.indexventures.com/blog/rewarding-talent-quick-guide), tip
5)

In particular the idea of a 10/20/30/40 vesting schedule is non-standard,
except maybe at places like Amazon. IMHO, if you want to retain people longer,
use additional refresh grants instead.

~~~
walshemj
Interesting they comment on breaking the 100% rule at some stage - massive tax
issues in the UK as then that's not normally a approved scheme.

Unless your in an EMI scheme which is only for companies smaller than <
£30mill - which is the absolute Gold standard no income tax and only taxed at
10% - though the one I am in is rare in offering it to all employees.

------
dennisy
Wow, this calculator is very punchy is anyone else finding that?

------
Callmenorm
Is there one like this for the US?

~~~
dhd415
Yes: [https://www.holloway.com/g/equity-
compensation](https://www.holloway.com/g/equity-compensation)

